# Bucket Piston shipped to Australia!!



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

hi all, im interested in a bucket piston, but have had stupid shipping quotes to get 1 here, 1 quote was for $170, just for shipping another was for $70, man thats just too excessive!!
anyways, just wondering if one of you guys with a piston could measure it up and get a quote for you to ship me 1 if your local supplier sold them, iwould obviously pay upfront for the piston and the shipping, then you go buy it and ship it off to me!!
i had a front grill and some bonnet hinges sent from the states last yr, box was 600mm x 150mm x 150mm and weighed in at around 4kg, that only cost me $60 shipping!!
cheers in advance, 
krem


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

oh, my general details are
Tasmania 7310
Australia
cheers
Krem


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought guys were making there own for much cheeper on this site mabie someone will chime in


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive only just done a All Wall order that's now lost in the post (Hope it arrives) Anyway had I have known you where after one it may not have been much to add it to my order.


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

i did try to make 1 but it didnt work out too good, lol, came out **** actually!!:whistling2:
i just got another shipping quote for $210
thats US $$ too!!
my local csr rep is going to see if he can get them thru csr canada, but im hoping to get 1 in a few weeks, i wanna try out my new cornice head!!
any1 have a 2nd hand 1 they can sell me??
krem


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

what are these things made from, is it like a silicon rubber around the edges and a harder centre where the pull ring is??
krem


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

That shipping is sh*t!
I sent a bazooka to gaz in OZ from the UK and that was only £90:yes:
Try Ebay some retailers on USA sites tell u the shipping and inport charges before u buy it so u get no surprises!:thumbsup:


----------



## RASY (Aug 21, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/-/282063880648?


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

cheers, must have listed it after i got off ebay, lol
mine now!! :thumbup:
krem


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

make one


----------

